# Where Do You Get Your Inspiration?



## onesaxplayer (Jul 22, 2012)

The pic below is my version of what I can remember of the slingshot I had as a kid. I think it was a plywood Marksman with tubes, not chains like the one here.

Anyway, I am wondering where y'all get your inspiration for boardcuts. Do you draw out a plan from an idea or just start chopping away at a piece of wood until a slingshot appears? Do you come up with your own ideas or make things based on what you see others doing?

Thanks!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a pretty neat slingshot, I'd never seen one of those before.
I don't really make boardcuts anymore, just naturals. Usually what gets me started on a fork I have sitting around is getting an idea of how I want it to look. That could be as simple as cutting the forks to a certain length and banding it up or as involved as drawing lines on the fork as a guide. I've never made any sort of laminate and probably never will.
My main inspiration has always come from looking at the naturals Dayhiker makes, though.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

my problem is, I have more inspiration than skill... so I can't answer that question

LGD


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

I just come up with a design in Inkscape... Just play around until I find something I like


----------



## onesaxplayer (Jul 22, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> I just come up with a design in Inkscape... Just play around until I find something I like


I have used paint.net and dabbled with Inkscape. Both very cool programs.

Anybody ever designed on Google sketchup prior to actual fabrication?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> my problem is, I have more inspiration than skill... so I can't answer that question
> 
> LGD


same here


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

I sit down for hours and draw random shapes, when I see something I like I go from there! Although my current mini hammer grip catty has been like two months in the making, prototype after prototype. Still not done, but that's the fun of making catty's!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

my inspiration is - " to better myself in making and shooting ."


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

onesaxplayer said:


> I just come up with a design in Inkscape... Just play around until I find something I like


I have used paint.net and dabbled with Inkscape. Both very cool programs.

Anybody ever designed on Google sketchup prior to actual fabrication?
[/quote]
I have used google sketchup before. It would be great to get an idea of what the slingshot would look like before making it. However I prefer the 2d version on inkscape when I easily find the dimensions, tweak things, and save to a ton of formats.
Good luck though!
check out this tutorial by hrawk http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13651-vector-engineer-quick-tools-easy-slingshot-design-tool/page__hl__inkscape#entry149829


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

I could be anything. I got inspiration from parquett wood designs, WW2 and modern aircraft, popsicles, swords... I guess anything that catches my eye is fair game.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I make a lot of naturals. When one of them feels particularly good-shooting, I try to make a boardcut based on it.


----------



## onesaxplayer (Jul 22, 2012)

lbspd said:


> View attachment 24511
> 
> 
> View attachment 24510


That slingshot in the lower pic looks like it came out of Edvard Munch's "The Scream". Way cool!


----------



## onesaxplayer (Jul 22, 2012)

Love the different answers, everyone! Thanks for responding. It's neat for a newer member of the group to see where y'all get your ideas, and how you go about bringing those out of a piece of wood, or aluminum, or whatever.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

GRAIN, GRAIN, GRAIN AND COLOR,COLOR,COLOR! These two components and imagination are my inspiration when searching for naturals.

I do believe that some frames are more accurate than others.Depending on the shooters form, some frame dimensions just fit their form and makes for a better "point and shoot" set up. If it is a good "point and shoot" frame then it should also be a good sighting frame. Classic designs from Bill like the Sharpshooter are on the top of my list for frame dimensions.

For my form, frames like the XX Designs Axiom fits my form and is a very accurate "point and shoot" I use a XX Design Flipkung as a pattern for the basic fork/tip configuration/dimensions.. I always "work" the forks and tips first(this is the most important part of the SS). Then I "work" the grip/handle to merge with the forks.

I am inspired by imagining the grain that is hiding under the bark and how I can work with the shape that nature has grown and finish the SS into a good shooter.

I also get my inspiration from MANY builders on this forum. Seeing, holding and shooting the "one of a kind" creations from FlippinOut and observing the unique creations from Bob inspire me to hunt for "Unique" naturals.

I love the many unique and unusual designs that are shown here.

Bottom line, "Slingshots inspire me"

Bill


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

OOPS! I just re-read the first post and it states "board cut". Although my comments above are for naturals, I can restate for board cuts as well.


----------



## onesaxplayer (Jul 22, 2012)

That's ok Bill. It started as a focus on boardcuts but I am glad people included thoughts on naturals as well.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Most all know that I profess the Straight Wrist approach to holding a slingshot. This grip can be used in an upright or gangster and to me is a much more natural hold.

From the first time that XX Designs displayed this with his vision and pro-type, the "Hare Splitter" , over a year ago, I have been inspired by this theory.Many have taken this design and "run with it" , Why? Because it just "Works". When looking for forks I try to harvest naturals that have this shape and work with it.

I have had the the pleasure to shoot several of the Hare Splitter protos as well as the very latest model. As usual Nathan has spent many hours on R&D and has fine-tuned His design.

I would have to say that if any one "Thing" inspires me, it would be the Master

Bill


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I do not have much inspiration to build. Only shoot. And hitting a can 10 times in a row from 20 meters inspires me!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

I get my inspiration from a few Beers


----------



## studio6 (Aug 16, 2012)

i get my inspiration from other people, and from the wood , itself


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

My inspiration? Well by perusing the slingshot forum of course... Originally Jeorg Sprave then Mr. Masters, Mr. Hays, and everyone else that posts pics of their hard work. I'm a blatent plagerist of epic proportions... Dahrrrr I not very smart but I can make pretty things......


----------

